# Gentilicios coloquiales



## urszula

Hola:
Me podian escribir como se les llama a los franceses, americanos etc  en vuestros paises?
Encontre que a los americanos se les dice gringos, a los colombianos cafeteros pero necesito mas contextos de mas paises.
Gracias
Un saludo a todos
Urszula


----------



## araceli

Hola:

En Argentina:
norteamericano = yanqui
francés = franchute
gallego, español = gaita
italiano = tano
paraguayo = paragua
uruguayo = yoruga
brasileño = brasuca
boliviano = bolita
japonés = ponja
gringo = se le dice generalmente al extranjero rubio

Se usan en forma peyorativa la mayoría de las veces, de forma afectuosa otras.

Saludos.


----------



## hfpardue

Hola, urszula, "gringos" es un nombre para los estadounidenses que es más común en México, creo. Cuando estuve en España nunca oí "gringos." Puede que esté equivocado. Me gustaría también saber de algunos nombres coloquiales para mis compatriotas aunque sean peyorativos.


----------



## jester.

En España a los turistas se los llama "guiris".


----------



## pickypuck

hfpardue said:
			
		

> Hola, urszula, "gringos" es un nombre para los estadounidenses que es más común en México, creo. Cuando estuve en España nunca oí "gringos." Puede que esté equivocado. Me gustaría también saber de algunos nombres coloquiales para mis compatriotas aunque sean peyorativos.


 
Sí, en España la palabra es yanqui.

¡Olé!


----------



## jazyk

En Brasil llamamos a todos los extranjeros gringos. Una cosa que me impresionó mucho una vez es que le oí decir a alguien gringos a un grupo de angoleños (todos negros y todos de lengua portuguesa, la misma que la nuestra).

Y brasuca lo utilizamos los brasileños también para referirnos a nosotros mismos, lo que significa que no es un término peyorativo (al menos en Brasil).


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches,

He oído:
A los franceses: gabacho/a/i
A los ingleses: los rosbeef
A los alemanes: cabezas cuadradas.

Hasta luego


----------



## lazarus1907

urszula said:
			
		

> Hola:
> Me pod*rí*an escribir c*ó*mo se les llama a los franceses, americanos etc  en vuestros pa*í*ses?
> Encontr*é* que a los americanos se les dice gringos *y* a los colombianos cafeteros*,* pero necesito mas contextos de mas pa*í*ses.


A los paquiistaníes (e hindúes) se les llama paquis en el Reino Unido, pero es una palabra muy despectiva.

Puestos a ser desagradables, a los japonese se les llama también "japos".


----------



## aleCcowaN

con respecto a la lista argentina, hago una aclaración

uruguayo = yorugua

y completo

chileno = chilote
peruano = peruca (por extensión a los ecuatorianos)

con lo que ya estamos en condiciones de aprobar la materia Estereotipos y Prejuicios 101


----------



## jester.

Cintia&Martine said:
			
		

> A los ingleses: los rosbeef
> A los alemanes: cabezas cuadradas *¿Por qué?*


----------



## culebra

En España, a los sudamericanos se les llama "sudacas", pero es despectivo, también ahora se empieza a escuchar "panchito" y es mas despectivo todavía.
Lo de los alemanes, es porque suelen tener el cráneo como un cubo y porque son muy meticulosos en su trabajo, como si fueran máquinas, sin fallos, también tiene una connotación de hacer lo dificil y no ver lo fácil.

Saludos


----------



## Yyrkoon

Me permito añadir
Italianos: Spaghetti. Sobran explicaciones.


----------



## malinche

algunas otras denominaciones que se utilizan en Guatemala:

chapín - guatemalteco
catracho - hondureño
tico - costarricense
nica - nicaragüense
guanaco - salvadoreño


----------



## pickypuck

j3st3r said:
			
		

> A los alemanes: cabezas cuadradas *¿Por qué?*


 
Se tiende a pensar que en Alemania está todo ultraorganizado y que salirse de unas directrices establecidas es imposible para los alemanes. De ahí lo de cabezas cuadradas. Tú nos dirás si crees que hay algo de cierto en esto  ...o es una tontería, como lo son los tópicos.

¡Olé!


----------



## jester.

Temo que sea más bien una tontería, pero al fin y al cabo es un tópico, cómo ya has dicho.


----------



## indigoio

Acá lo más común es _gringo_ para el estadounidense. También se escucha _gabacho_ y _yanqui_.

Para el resto de los países americanos no he escuchado mucho, si acaso _tico_ (costarricense), _guaraní_ (paraguayo), _charrúa_ (uruguayo), _ché_ (argentino). En realidad, nada despectivo. De europeos no he escuchado.


----------



## BETOREYES

Hola,
Yo he escuchado a los comentaristas deportivos, usar los nombres de los indígenas que habitan o habitaban los paises en cuestión. Por ejemplo:

Peruano = Inca
Mexicano = Azteca
Colombiano = Chibcha (Autodenominación, y se usa de manera jocosa)
Paraguayo = Guaraní.
Uruguayo = Charrúa.
Argentino = Gaucho. (El gaucho no es propiamente un indígiena, y tampoco es exclusivo de Argentina, pero pude clasificar).

Otros "gentilicios":
Brasilero = Carioca
Puertorriqueño = Boricua
Venezolano = Chamo
Mexicano = Manito
Frances = Franchute
Costarricense = Tico
Estadounidense = Gringo, Yanqui


----------



## jazyk

> Brasilero = Carioca



Este uso es frecuente, pero no se lo recomendaría a nadie.  De hecho carioca se refiere sólo al habitante de la *ciudad *de Río de Janeiro.


----------



## Echándolosperros

Percibo la palabra "gringo" como algo peyorativo, casi ofensivo, mientras la palabra "yanqui" no me provoca ninguna reaccion de desagrado.
Y ustedes, ¿qué?


----------



## aleCcowaN

Echándolosperros said:
			
		

> Percibo la palabra "gringo" como algo peyorativo, casi ofensivo, mientras la palabra "yanqui" no me provoca ninguna reaccion de desagrado.
> Y ustedes, ¿qué?


En la Argentina es mas bien al revés.

Durante mi adolescencia hubo una moda de llamar "juanquesos" a los estadounidenses (Coloquialmente en la Argentina, "queso" significa "torpe, tosco, ordinario, de pocas luces, falto de roce"). No prosperó, y se volvió a _yankee_. Influencia estadounidense


----------



## malinche

Echándolosperros said:
			
		

> Percibo la palabra "gringo" como algo peyorativo, casi ofensivo, mientras la palabra "yanqui" no me provoca ninguna reaccion de desagrado.
> Y ustedes, ¿qué?


 

Tengo entendido que la palabra "gringo" es considerada ofensiva y es mal percibida por muchos estadounidenses. 
Si mal no recuerdo la palabra viene de alguna guerra donde participaban soldados estadounidenses con uniformes verdes. Se les decía "Green go home" y de allí la palabra "gringo".


----------



## Artajerjes

En Bolivia, se usa la mayoría de los términos que mencionaron todos, adicionalmente:

*Peruanos =* Perruchos (no en forma despectiva, sino como con cariño. Al menos yo la utilizo de esa manera)



			
				malinche said:
			
		

> Si mal no recuerdo la palabra viene de alguna guerra donde participaban soldados estadounidenses con uniformes verdes. Se les decía "Green go home" y de allí la palabra "gringo".


 
En mi país también se escucha esta versión del origen de la palabra “Gringo”.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Con respecto al origen del término "gringo" tienen este hilo y dentro de él hay un vínculo a otro hilo.


----------



## pickypuck

Por curiosidad, lo que dice el DPD:

*yanqui*. Adaptación de la voz inglesa _yankee, _adjetivo que significaba, originariamente, ‘de Nueva Inglaterra, zona del noreste de los Estados Unidos’. Hoy se usa coloquialmente en español como sinónimo de_ estadounidense:_ _«Este es un espía yanqui al que vamos a fusilar»_ (Paso _Palinuro_ [Méx. 1977]). Se desaconseja, por minoritaria, la grafía _yanki_.

*Artajerjes, si no habilitas la recepción de mensajes privados nunca te podré contestar a lo que me preguntas. Así que si quieres abre un hilo nuevo con la pregunta.*

¡Olé!


----------



## María Archs

Algunos más:

Británicos: Guiris
Franceses: Franchutes o Galos
Alemanes: Teutones
Mejicanos: Chaparritos
Portugueses: Lusos
Japoneses: Nipones o Napos.
Marroquíes= Moros.

Saludos

María


----------



## cjromo

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> con respecto a la lista argentina, hago una aclaración
> 
> uruguayo = yorugua
> 
> y completo
> 
> *chileno = chilote*
> peruano = peruca (por extensión a los ecuatorianos)
> 
> con lo que ya estamos en condiciones de aprobar la materia Estereotipos y Prejuicios 101


 
jajaja, me dio mucha risa esa expresion. 
Comentario aparte, en Chile hay una isla llamada Chiloé, y sus habitantes son llamados 'chilotes'....


----------



## cacarulo

Y a los argentinos les decimos argentos.


----------



## María Madrid

Que yo sepas en España guiri se usa para turistas europeos en general, aunque en la zona de Levante sí se usaba sólo para ingleses (e incluso guirufos), en el resto del país se usa lo mismo para un alemán que para un finés. 

Moros no es marroquíes, sino árabes en general y del norte de África en particular. De hecho "los moros" que invadieron España en el siglo VIII no eran marroquíes precisamente. Saludos, 

Además de franchute se dice gabacho.

Todos estos términos que he mencionado en este mensaje se consideran despectivos, no meramente coloquiales. Saludos,


----------



## sicoticosandro

yo he escuchado a mi padre decirle a los italianos bachichas..no se por qué.

a los arabes en general se les dice turcos


----------



## Ube

Hola:
Los "gentilicios" despectivos son bastante comunes: Los británicos llaman "arguis" a los argentinos, "ausis" a los australianos; en España los catalanes llaman "Charnegos" a los españoles afincados allí, los vascos los llaman "maquetos", los franceses llaman a los alemanes "boches", los españoles a los franceses "gabachos" o "franchutes", etc., etc., etc.


----------



## falc

María Madrid said:


> Que yo sepas en España guiri se usa para turistas europeos en general, aunque en la zona de Levante sí se usaba sólo para ingleses (e incluso guirufos), en el resto del país se usa lo mismo para un alemán que para un finés.
> 
> Moros no es marroquíes, sino árabes en general y del norte de África en particular. De hecho "los moros" que invadieron España en el siglo VIII no eran marroquíes precisamente. Saludos,
> 
> Además de franchute se dice gabacho.
> 
> Todos estos términos que he mencionado en este mensaje se consideran despectivos, no meramente coloquiales. Saludos,


Parece ser que lo de "guiris" tiene que ver con la existencia de centroeuropeos en el Ejército español durante los siglos XVIII y XIX. La Guardia Real llevaba eb el uniforme las siglas "G.R.I." y el populacho madrileño, fijándose en "los rubios" que los vestían, empezó a llamarles "guiris". Madrileñismo en toda regla.
Moros no es igual a árabes, sino a norteafricanos. Nada que ver.
Y hablando del norte de África, hubo un tiempo en el que a los españoles peninsulares, en Ceuta, nos llamaban "paraguayos"; la razón es que al ser una zona de franquicia aduanera algunos artículos eran muy baratos, y los peninsulares a menudo compraban paraguas (igual que muchos españoles  de la raya van a Portugal a comprar toallas).


----------



## locaporfutbol

Podrían por favor decirme algunos gentilicios coloquiales que se usan en España no para los extranjeros sino para los españoles de diversos regiones de España? (no sé si me he expresado bien, por ejemplo "maño" para los aragoneses)


----------



## Jellby

locaporfutbol said:


> Podrían por favor decirme algunos gentilicios coloquiales que se usan en España no para los extranjeros sino para los españoles de diversos regiones de España? (no sé si me he expresado bien, por ejemplo "maño" para los aragoneses)



A los cacereños a veces los llamamos "mangurrinos"

Los de Valladolid son "pucelanos".

Los madrileños son "gatos".

A los peninsulares, los canarios nos llaman "godos".


----------



## hfpardue

malinche said:


> Tengo entendido que la palabra "gringo" es considerada ofensiva y es mal percibida por muchos estadounidenses.
> Si mal no recuerdo la palabra viene de alguna guerra donde participaban soldados estadounidenses con uniformes verdes. Se les decía "Green go home" y de allí la palabra "gringo".


 
Por si ustedes quisieran saber, la palabra "gringo" no nos ofende a nosotros estadounidenses. Sí, cualquier diccionario te dirá que es ofensivo, pero en realidad, sólo nos reímos cuando lo oímos. Tal como "yanqui", nos da risa.


----------



## Namarne

locaporfutbol said:


> Podrían por favor decirme algunos gentilicios coloquiales que se usan en España no para los extranjeros sino para los españoles de diversos regiones de España? (no sé si me he expresado bien, por ejemplo "maño" para los aragoneses)


A los catalanes, "polacos". 
(Mira que tener que decirlo yo.) 
Pero es despectivo, ten cuidado a quién se lo dices. (A mí puedes.) 

A los aragoneses se les llama también "baturros", además de "maños".


----------



## falc

A los salmantinos, charros.
A los leoneses, cazurros.
A los santanderinos, montañeses (lo de "cántabros" no pasa de ser un chiste, pues no se sabe si cantabria era Vizcaya, Guipúzcoa o la Montaña).


----------



## Janis Joplin

Me llama la atención que hayan escrito que a los mexicanos nos digan chaparritos o manitos, je jé.

También nos dicen (o nos identificamos como) simplemente "mexas".


----------



## pickypuck

Ya que se ha recuperado en hilo con gentilicios populares de latitudes más próximas, decir que a los de Don Benito se les llama calabazones.

Saludos.


----------



## xenon

Ube said:


> Hola:
> Los "gentilicios" despectivos son bastante comunes: Los británicos llaman "arguis" a los argentinos, "ausis" a los australianos;


Sólo quería aclarar que no es despectivo "Aussie" (los australianos también lo dicen para llamarse a sí mismos), tampoco diría que lo es "Argie", pero ya que es el foro de español no quiero desviar el tema.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

De acuerdo con Xenon.

Sin embargo, creo que todos los gentilicios (TODOS) pueden ser usados de manera despectiva. Con el contexto y la forma de decirlo basta para darse cuenta. 

Además, a algunos les molestará que les digan de determinada manera ientras que otros no. 

He visto que en Estados Unidos, por ejemplo, los negros se llaman entre ellos así, pero cuidado con que alguien más que no sea negro les diga.


----------



## papa majada

En España:
turistas = guiris
franceses = gabachos
sudamercianos = sudakas
Paquistaníes = paquis
estadounidenses = yanquis

Un inglés me dijo que en su país se le llamaba "frogs" a los franceses


----------



## María Madrid

Sudaca se escribe con c, no con k, pero ahora es habitual que la gente escriba k en los sms. Saludos,


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Pero entonces sería sudak, ¿no? Como mi estimadísima Krol .


----------



## María Madrid

Sí Toño, tienes razón. Me refería al hecho de que se suele sustituir la k por la c cuando tiene ese sonido (con u y o) en general, pero la ca en concreto sólo por la k. Saludos,


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Holas,

A los *peruanos*, más que *perruchos*, a veces nos llaman, y llamamos, *peruchos*. También *incas*, claro. Aunque en épocas de guerras, los *ecuatorianos* nos llamaban *gallinas*, y los peruanos los llamábamos *monos*. Y a los *chilenos*, *rotos*.

Espero no ofender, tan sólo me remito a informar.

Atentamente,


----------



## chics

papa majada said:


> En España:
> turistas = guiris
> franceses = gabachos, y francutes también.
> sudamericanos = sudakas, sudaca es todo americano hispanófono, aunque venga de Méjico o de Miami.
> Paquistaníes = paquis (a veces, por error, lo decimos también a indios, o gente que nos parece que puedan ser paquistaníes pero a los que no les hemos preguntado su origen).
> Japoneses = japos
> estadounidenses = yanquis
> 
> Un inglés me dijo que en su país se le llamaba "frogs" a los franceses. Sí, porque comen patas de rana. Como venganza, los franceses llaman a los ingleses _rostbíf_.


----------



## hfpardue

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Holas,
> 
> A los *peruanos*, más que *perruchos*, a veces nos llaman, y llamamos, *peruchos*. También *incas*, claro. Aunque en épocas de guerras, los *ecuatorianos* nos llamaban *gallinas*, y los peruanos los llamábamos *monos*. Y a los *chilenos*, *rotos*.
> 
> Espero no ofender, tan sólo me remito a informar.
> 
> Atentamente,


 
Sí, el gentilicio _roto_, todavía se usa en Chile.


----------



## mirk

No sabía que nos llamaban "chaparritos" a los mexicanos.  Todos los días se aprende algo.

Comparto los que conozco, aclaro, son de México:

Español: gachupín
Japonés: taka-taka
Chino: chale
Costarricense: tico
Argentino: ché 
Francés: franchute
Estadounidense: gabacho
Canadiense: canaco

Y sé que a los mexicanos también nos llaman "frijoleros" (¡y se me antojó un plato de frijoles charros, i'ñor!)

Concuerdo con el paisano Toño, todo gentilicio coloquial puede ser usado en tu contra.  Incluso pueden decirme "mexicana" y hacerme sentir muy mal, por la forma de decirlo.  Pero mis amigos extranjeros me decían "pinche frijolera"  y nunca me sentí ofendida.  Todo depende de la intención.


----------



## Aviador

Hola.

Es interesante que en Argentina se use _chilote_ como gentilicio despectivo para los chilenos y, en Perú, _roto_.

Más precisamente, para nosotros en Chile, _chilote_ es el gentilicio sólo de quienes habitan el Archipiélago de Chiloé (unos 1200 km al sur de Santiago, entre lo 42° y los 44° de latitud sur, 74° de longitud oeste) cuya isla principal es la Isla Grande, la segunda más grande en Sudamérica después de Tierra del Fuego. El nombre del archipiélago viene de las palabras huilliches _chille_ (gaviota) y _hue_ (lugar). Este gentilicio no tiene hoy nada de despectivo, aunque, según he oído, en su origen sí.

_Roto_ es, para nosotros, el apelativo del hombre rústico de la áreas rurales. En esta acepción, la palabra no tiene nada de despectiva. Incluso, para llamar al hombre más representativo de las tradiciones y el folclore nacional, el patriota más profundo, se dice «el roto chileno». Sin embargo, al mismo tiempo (¡vaya dicotomía!), _roto_ se usa como apelativo de todo aquel que muestre un comportamiento vulgar y desagradable, quien use palabras impropias o que luzca un aspecto descuidado.

Teniendo en cuenta lo anterior, creo que si alguien quisiera ofender a un chileno con un gentilicio despectivo, en lugar de _roto_ o _chilote_, haría mejor en decir _chilenito_. No hay nada que moleste más a alguien, creo, que le digan que es insignificante o que no vale nada .

Saludos de este roto chileno que no es de Chiloé.


----------



## Jellby

mirk said:


> Francés: franchute
> Estadounidense: gabacho



En España, tanto "franchute" como "gabacho" se aplican a los franceses.


----------



## okporip

aleCcowaN said:


> con respecto a la lista argentina, hago una aclaración
> 
> uruguayo = yorugua
> 
> y completo
> 
> chileno = chilote
> peruano = peruca (por extensión a los ecuatorianos)
> 
> con lo que ya estamos en condiciones de aprobar la materia Estereotipos y Prejuicios 101


 
Por qué decís estereotipos y prejuicios? Ok... yo sé qué paraguas se le dice también al objeto para protegerse de la lluvia, pero palabras como yorugua, chilote o peruca tienen otros significados en castellano (o en lunfardo), que podrían, de esa manera, relacionarse despectivamente a los habitantes de los demás países sudamericanos?


----------



## falbala84

Por mi pueblo a los sudamericanos se les llama Manguacas, guamacas, guamaqueños...


----------



## María Madrid

Al menos en Madrid se oye desde hace no mucho "panchitos" para referirse a inmigrantes de habla hispana de características físicas indígenas. Es decir, no se usaría para un uruguayo (pues tienen aspecto europeo), pero sí para alguien bajito, moreno, de rostro más o menos indio, por comparación con los panchitos, o sea los cacahuetes (maní) desgranados. 

Si no es peyorativo comparar a alguien con una semilla oscura y rechoncha, no sé qué puede serlo. Saludos,


----------



## falbala84

Sí, claro, lo de manguacas y demás no se usa para argentinos y uruguayos, ni siquiera para brasileños, sólo para los de "características físicas indígenas"


----------



## hfpardue

Aviador said:


> Hola.
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta lo anterior, creo que si alguien quisiera ofender a un chileno con un gentilicio despectivo, en lugar de _roto_ o _chilote_, haría mejor en decir _chilenito_. No hay nada que moleste más a alguien, creo, que le digan que es insignificante o que no vale nada .
> 
> Saludos de este roto chileno que no es de Chiloé.


 
Creo que para molestar más a un chileno, podrías llamarlo _boliviano_. Por lo menos aquí en el desierto, parece así.


----------



## mirk

Jellby said:


> En España, tanto "franchute" como "gabacho" se aplican a los franceses.



Y debería ser para los franceses, por el origen de la palabra, 've tú a saber por qué lo usamos para los estadounidenses!.

Otros que se me pasaron:

Brasileño: Carioca (creo que debería aplicarse solo a los de la capital, pero algunos lo dicen para todos los brasileños)
Puertorriqueño: Boricua

Tanto carioca como boricua no se usan de forma despectiva.


----------



## CiegoEnamorado

hfpardue said:


> Por si ustedes quisieran saber, la palabra "gringo" no nos ofende a nosotros estadounidenses. Sí, cualquier diccionario te dirá que es ofensivo, pero en realidad, sólo nos reímos cuando lo oímos. Tal como "yanqui", nos da risa.


 
Así es. Hasta los estadounidenses nos decimos «gringo» uno al otro de una manera jocosa.


----------



## Aviador

hfpardue said:


> Creo que para molestar más a un chileno, podrías llamarlo _boliviano_. Por lo menos aquí en el desierto, parece así.



No creo. Por lo menos yo no me sentiría ofendido; a lo más, solamente corregiría a mi interlocutor.

Saludos


----------



## cacarulo

Olvidaba que por acá también se llama rusos a los judíos y turcos a los árabes y a los armenios, ya que los inmigrantes de esos orígenes en general provenían de Rusia en el primer caso y de tierras dominadas por los turcos otomanos en el segundo.
(Obviamente, a los armenios no les cae nada bien que se los llame turcos… Pero, bueno, a los vascos y a los catalanes se los llama españoles... )

Y como colofón un gentilicio de un país inexistente, muy despectivo y bastante usado: boliguayo (o también peruguayo, o peruviano).


----------



## María Madrid

cacarulo said:


> Pero, bueno, a los vascos y a los catalanes se los llama españoles... )


 ¿Cómo deberíamos llamar entonces a esos antiguos integrantes de los Reinos de Navarra y Aragón, respectivamente? ¿Franceses? ¿Europeos extracomunitarios? En fin, que no me quiero ir off-topic pero no creo que la cosa sea equiparable ni a los armenios ni a la invasión de Irlanda por parte de Inglaterra, y tu paralelismo (que te agradecería que fuera más delicado) quizá se salga y mucho del tema del hilo. Saludos,


----------



## cacarulo

María Madrid said:


> ¿Cómo deberíamos llamar entonces a esos antiguos integrantes de los Reinos de Navarra y Aragón, respectivamente? ¿Franceses? ¿Europeos extracomunitarios? En fin, que no me quiero ir off-topic pero no creo que la cosa sea equiparable ni a los armenios ni a la invasión de Irlanda por parte de Inglaterra, y tu paralelismo (que te agradecería que fuera más delicado) quizá se salga y mucho del tema del hilo. Saludos,


 
¡Cuánta susceptibilidad!
TRaje a colación esto porque se les decía rusos a los judíos ya que venían de ese país, con pasaporte ruso. Y los sirios y libaneses venían con pasaporte turco. (Si es que usaban pasaporte, lo que no podría asegurar).
Análogamente, a los catalanes les dicen españoles (o franceses) porque tienen pasaporte de esos países... Bueno, ahora tienen pasaporte europeo... 

Si es para quilombo, no tengo problema en editarlo.


----------



## María Madrid

Pues no, no le veo la analogía.... Y los pasaportes europeos están adscritos a un país. Saludos,


----------



## ILT

En vista de que este hilo se ha salido, y con mucho, del tema original, queda cerrado.


----------



## emilita

Muy buenos días a todos:

Una pregunta. He oido muchos nombres para llamar a los inmigrantes o a los extranjeros de manera despectiva. Lo que escucho de vez en cuadno es:

sudaca (Sudamericanos)
moros (Africa del Norte)
gabachos (Franceses)

Mi pregunta es: hay más nombres así (por ejemplo para los Chinos, Argentinos, Rumanos, Gitanos) que se debería evitar?
Pregunto para no meter la pata.

Saludos!


----------



## Probo

Hola: Alguna precisión: "gabacho" no es un término despreciativo que se use contra los franceses que son inmigrantes. Es, más bien, un apelativo  -poco cariñoso, desde luego- que se usa para referirse a un vecino con el que hay una rivalidad real o supuesta. En España tenemos docenas de estos términos: los catalanes son "polacos"; los coruñeses, "turcos"; los leoneses, "cazurros"; los asturianos, "babayos"... En algunos casos se identifica tanto este apelativo con las personas a las que se refiere que pierde todo matiz peyorativo y es usado por los propios afectados. Por ejemplo, muchos vallisoletanos se presentan a sí mismos como "pucelanos"; en los partidos del Deportivo de A Coruña es habitual ver banderas turcas...
"Sudaca", en los 70-80, era un término absolutamente desprovisto de toda mala intención. En los movimientos políticos de izquierda se llamaba así a los sudamenricanos, sobre todo los comprometidos políticamente, con absoluta admiración. Lamento mucho el giro que ha dado la palabra.
"Moro", del latín _maurus _era también una palabra de uso corriente en español. Es cierto que en muchas ocasiones denotaba desprecio _Antes moro que hacer tal cosa,_ pero otras denotaba miedo ante un pueblo poderoso y peligroso _No hay moros en la costa_, y otras sincera admiración _Abenámar, Abenámar, moro de la morería..._
Me rebelo contra quienes quieren quitarnos palabras de nuestro acervo para usarlas -siempre injustamente- como arma arrojadiza contra colectivos que no merecen tal agresión. Así que te animo a que uses "moro" con respeto y admiración, y ""gabacho" y "sudaca" con el cariño y la inocencia con que fueron creadas. Si a alguien le ofenden, explícales lo que significan. Saludos.


----------



## Antpax

Probo said:


> Hola: Alguna precisión: "gabacho" no es un término despreciativo que se use contra los franceses que son inmigrantes. Es, más bien, un apelativo -poco cariñoso, desde luego- que se usa para referirse a un vecino con el que hay una rivalidad real o supuesta. En España tenemos docenas de estos términos: los catalanes son "polacos"; los coruñeses, "turcos"; los leoneses, "cazurros"; los asturianos, "babayos"... En algunos casos se identifica tanto este apelativo con las personas a las que se refiere que pierde todo matiz peyorativo y es usado por los propios afectados. Por ejemplo, muchos vallisoletanos se presentan a sí mismos como "pucelanos"; en los partidos del Deportivo de A Coruña es habitual ver banderas turcas...
> "Sudaca", en los 70-80, era un término absolutamente desprovisto de toda mala intención. En los movimientos políticos de izquierda se llamaba así a los sudamenricanos, sobre todo los comprometidos políticamente, con absoluta admiración. Lamento mucho el giro que ha dado la palabra.
> "Moro", del latín _maurus _era también una palabra de uso corriente en español. Es cierto que en muchas ocasiones denotaba desprecio _Antes moro que hacer tal cosa,_ pero otras denotaba miedo ante un pueblo poderoso y peligroso _No hay moros en la costa_, y otras sincera admiración _Abenámar, Abenámar, moro de la morería..._
> Me rebelo contra quienes quieren quitarnos palabras de nuestro acervo para usarlas -siempre injustamente- como arma arrojadiza contra colectivos que no merecen tal agresión. Así que te animo a que uses "moro" con respeto y admiración, y ""gabacho" y "sudaca" con el cariño y la inocencia con que fueron creadas. Si a alguien le ofenden, explícales lo que significan. Saludos.


 
Muy loable por tu parte, Probo, el intentar recuperar el sentido original de las palabras. Pero, emilita, te recomiendo que lo hagas con mucho cuidado, no todo el mundo es receptivo a este tipo de cosas.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## emilita

En primer lugar: Probo, muchas gracias por ponerme tantos ejemplos - impresionante.
Lo de los ´´Polacos´´ me lo contaron cuando estuve en Cataluña, ya que soy Polaca  Muy gracioso. Me pregutno de dónde viene...

En cuanto a las tres palabras que he puesto en mi post,  es que yo suelo escucharlas en un contexto bastante despectativo...creo que no me voy a atrever usarlas...

¿Y los Chinos, Rumanos o Gitanos? ¿Existen otras palabras para refeirse a ellos?
SALUDOS


----------



## Probo

Hola: El consejo de Antpax es muy sabio y tú, muy prudente. No sé de dónde viene lo de "polaco" para los catalanes. A ver si algún forero de por allí nos lo puede decir. 
No recuerdo otra forma de llamar a los gitanos. Existe _caló_ o _calé_, y también _romaní_, pero son muy respetuosas. Como curiosidad te diré que los gitanos, a los que no lo somos, nos llaman _payos_, y en según qué contextos puede ser bastante despectivo. Un saludo


----------



## Namarne

emilita said:


> Lo de los ´´Polacos´´ me lo contaron cuando estuve en Cataluña, ya que soy Polaca  Muy gracioso. Me pregunto de dónde viene...


Querida compatriota, yo pienso que eso viene de otras épocas, cuando hablar una lengua diferente, o incluso conocer más de una lengua (la materna) era una señal de rareza y sospecha. Sí, sí, ha habido épocas así. 
En el caso presente, nos llamaron así por pura admiración, tanto hacia nosotros, los catalanes, como hacia vosotros los polacos. 
Un abrazo, 
N


----------



## emilita

Vaya, ¡que gracia! 
Gracias por explicármelo
Un abrazo


----------



## jmx

Teorías sobre el origen de 'polaco', en catalán :

http://ca.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polaco


----------



## ryba

Hola, compatriotas:

Además de las teorías sobre el origen de este uso peculiar de _polaco_ que se citan en la _Viquipèdia_, conozco (lamentablemente, sin detalles) una que dice que en los principios del siglo XIX los españoles del interior no tenían mucha idea sobre cómo sonaba el catalán, pero algunos sí la tenían sobre el polaco (por los soldados que vinieron con las tropas napoleónicas) y, posteriormente, al "descubrir" el catalán (desconozco el porqué de establecer contactos más seguidos justo en aquel entonces) lo encontraron parecido al polaco. Una teoría más, tal vez un poco menos verosímil que las otras, jejej.


Harina de otro costal (de otro continente). Los paraguayos a los argentinos les suelen decir _curepas_ o _curepí_. La palabra en sí no significa nada y muchos paraguayos ni saben cómo surgió (una amiga mía incluida).

De hecho, la palabra se formó a partir de dos vocablos:

del guaraní _kuré_ (chancho, cerdo) y _piré_ (piel, pellejo). ¿Pero por qué?

Dicen algunos que los paraguayos bautizaron de ese modo a los soldados argentinos en la época de la Guerra de la Triple Alianza, tomando como referencia las botas de cuero de cerdo o de carpincho que éstos calzaban.

[ otra teoría sobre su origen ]  Ojo, que es bastante fuerte.  Aunque me parece posible que el tipo se la haya inventado...

También hay quien sostiene que se les dice así porque la mayoría de los argentinos era/es más pálida. 


A los brasileros/brasileños se les dice _brazucas _(al menos en el Río de la Plata), de forma cariñosa, pero también puede ser despectivo, en función del contexto, depende de cómo lo digas (como en caso de la mayoría de denominaciones de este tipo). Es interesante que en Brasil el término se emplea para designar a los brasileños que emigran para los EEUU o para países europeos.


Algunas denominaciones usadas en la Argentina: _chilotes_ (chilenos), _perucas_ (peruanos), _bolitas _(bolivianos), _paraguas_ (paraguayos).


----------

